# Stool for my mother



## Kenbo (May 31, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My mother is, how shall we say, vertically challenged and quite often, she needs a little boost to reach things in the cupboards. Years ago, I made her a stool that she uses all the time and just loves. She asked me to make her another one for her house on the east coast. How could I say no? She wanted it made out of pine, but I just couldn't do it. So I made this walnut and maple version. I hope she likes it.
[attachment=6262]

[attachment=6263]

[attachment=6264]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2012)

Looks very good- she will love it -her son made it............


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2012)

Way nice, Ken. And a handle, too. Good for balance, and won't have to stoop to move the stool, or soccer kick it like Moma Brink does with hers.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

That's super Ken. Love the design and contrasting colors. Good thing she didn't have one when you were just a yewt. She would have snapped that handle off in a jif and paddled your bee-hind right fast. Just too handy!

P.S. Do not make one for Mrs. Kenbo if she she's this post it'll give her ideas. Oh wait, an idea you might like! 



:rotflmao3:


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 31, 2012)

How can she not like it, Kenbo? That's awesome. My mother is vertically challenged also. I need to make her one too.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

Oh BTW you did not show the bottom we need to see what you did under there. Some woodworkers hide stuff like pocket screws and stuff. 


:noway:


:shame:


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2012)

Nicely done... How could she not like it?!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 31, 2012)

Very nice Kenbo! I am sure your mom will love it. Great choice of wood.


----------



## hardtwist (May 31, 2012)

Super cool! But there should be a law against a workshop that clean and organized!


----------



## CodyS (Jun 5, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> Super cool! But there should be a law against a workshop that clean and organized!



they have a name for this 'Kenbo Clean', although it is weird we 'manage to deal with the glare from all the shiny surfaces to look at his awesome work 

Really nicely done as always ken and good move on not using pine only bigcat would do that. Seriously though it looks SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 5, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> Super cool! But there should be a law against a workshop that clean and organized!


I agree with you on this one Hardtwist. No wonder he freaked out when he saw my clean shop.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2012)

Super stool! I love the hanger-onner handle. You are a good son!


----------

